
Lawsuit Alleges That PayPal Diverted Donations to Different Charities - the-dude
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/02/28/517790137/lawsuit-alleges-that-paypal-diverted-donations-to-different-charities
======
a_w
A bit more detail here[0]:

'“As a general practice, neither [PayPal nor PayPal Giving Fund] notifies
unregistered charities that they are holding donations for them,” the
complaint states. “Instead, Defendants transfer the donations to an interest
bearing account that inures to PayPal Giving Fund’s benefit.” ...'

[0] [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/28/paypal-
ch...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/28/paypal-charity-
donations-giving-fund-lawsuit)

